

"The most successful people during the gold rush weren't miners" - DavidChouinard
http://www.starterleague.com/tar/posts/mining-for-gold

======
eurodance
Wouldn't it be ironic that this post is from "The Starter League"? They are
the quintessential example of "selling to the miners" - charging $8,000 to
learn web development. Why would they post this?

